# Communion clothes buy or hire?



## donee (19 Jan 2010)

I /we have a son aged 9 whose making his Communion in May. He has downs syndrome and is to say the least, well built, in that he has a big waist but very short legs but at the same time he is tall and broad in the chest.My better half wants him to wear a suit on the day but even now its dfficult to get one  because although he's 9, for trousers we have to get him aged 12- 14 and take them up, jackets and shirts likewise.now Ive suggested going to black tie or somewhere like that so as they can do all the necessary alterations and we can just hire the suit for a few days / week etc. He normally just wears track suits runners etc like an other child.He's in a main stream school and we dont want him to stick out on the day with awkward or ill fitting clothes.Sorry if this post is a bit long but any  thoughts would be grateful.Cheers


----------



## shopgirl (19 Jan 2010)

I attended a First Communion service a couple of years ago & very few (if any) of the boys had suits.  They were all dressed in smart casual clothes, maybe chat to other parents & see what their kids are wearing, I'd imagine quite a few of them won't be in suits.


----------



## Mel (20 Jan 2010)

I thought the opposite, at a communion a couple of years ago almost all wore suits. You can pick them up cheaply sometimes although this is probably not the best time of year with communions coming up. For age 12.14 size try next or debenhams for good value. Black tie may have some to fit without altering, worth checking anyway i would say. Check the small ads too, this is a time when people sell these things off.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Jan 2010)

Suits are almost a thing of the past these days and the dressy but casual are far more practical as they can be worn again.


----------



## Mel (20 Jan 2010)

Maybe it's down to local fashions; at my son's communion I can honestly say that out of a class of 65 only a handful didn't wear a suit. 

I think at this age unless you go very casual (jeans/ hooded top) they won't wear it again either way.


----------



## clownie (20 Jan 2010)

Hi

dd made her communion last year and all the boys wore suits. People in work also say suits are back in fashion for boys at communion time


----------



## frash (21 Jan 2010)

You might get some help from someone on [broken link removed] about where to get suits for your son's build.


----------



## Spannerhead (22 Jan 2010)

Smart casual should be OK. Ignore external pressures - they are always expense generating, and it's only for one day. We got ours in Dunnes Stores. Total spend c€40.00.

In France, for example, the school often provides a loan outfit so all the children are dressed the same. Does away with the pressure to spend vast amounts on suits/dresses. I think it's the way to go.


----------



## sam h (22 Jan 2010)

M&S do some lovely suits and AFAIK you can buy a separte jacket & bottms so you can match up different sizes. Very reasonable prices, in fact the suit was the cheapest outfit I bought....but as said, it has hung in the wardrobe since!!


----------



## homebird (23 Jan 2010)

I agree with Mel. A suit can work out cheap enough in the long run. Smart\casual can cost a lot by the time you add it all up. Secondly, (and particularly in the case of the OP's son), if everyone else is wearing suits and you don't want him to stick out, a suit is the way to go. Marks & Spencer separates may work. 

My son is getting his communion this year also. In our parish last year they all wore suits. I wish they wore a robe or the uniform to save me all the expense and hassle. 

I bet there are lots of 'once worn' suits hanging in wardrobes out there that would do the job!

Best of luck to the OP in finding an outfit!


----------



## Complainer (23 Jan 2010)

homebird said:


> My son is getting his communion this year also. In our parish last year they all wore suits. I wish they wore a robe or the uniform to save me all the expense and hassle.


It won't change until parents make this happen. Do talk to the school, or the parents rep on the Board of Management, or the Parents Association to get this changed.


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Jan 2010)

Smart casual is the way to go.  A nice pair of chinos with a smart shirt will look great.  A suit jacket can be worn to dress the outfit up to another level.  Remember, these kids are making their communion - not attending a job interview!

Think Ralph Lauren!


----------



## Eblana (23 Jan 2010)

M&S, Next and Debenhams all do lovely suits as separates and they are quite reasonably priced.


----------

